# Harder Bars?



## Tricky (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi all.
I've been using the all natural white base from WSP for some time now, 
and I've noticed that the bars stay pretty soft. I wrap them right away after unmolding, and still they aren't very firm at all. Even after a few weeks.
Any recommendations on something that I could add to my base to harden them up a bit without losing a lot of the lather?

Thanks!


----------



## krissy (Jun 15, 2009)

could you add steric acid to MP?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 15, 2009)

I use beeswax they still stay soft for a couple of days but then harden up and last longer. I've never tried the steric acid but wouldn't mind purchasing some as i've been seeing it alot lately.


----------



## Tricky (Jun 16, 2009)

Could I add Bees Wax to my M&P base?
Has anyone tried this to make a firmer bar?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep I have, i've just made a batch of plain GM m&p soap, I also added honey into it. people seem to be really enjoying it so far.


----------



## SiberianSF (Jun 16, 2009)

I can suggest a base that you will be really happy with 
It is from Wisteria Lane.com (an SFIC product), and is called Extra-Hard like French Milled base. ROCK hard, so you can add ton of oils and still not get it mushy. Only downside, it is horrible at layering, but for single base/color bars it is amazing. Lasts a long time too, compare to other MP.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jun 19, 2009)

What ratio of beeswax do you use? A friend just gave me a bar of her M&P soap to try and it is really soft -  I can bend it! I didn't know there was an extra hard M&P, that's nice to know also.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 20, 2009)

I add a tsp of olive oil to white base and it hardens it very nicely. To opaque bases I add the same amount but of jojoba oil.


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

*hard mp base*

i also use the wisteria lane extra hard like milled soap and love it.  it has an extra creamy lather like milled soap and does not collect moisture beads when left out unwrapped.  it appears like lye soap but it is melt and pour.  if you want to layer it i add a little clear base to it so it wont crumble when cutting slices.  it lasts a long time in the shower unlike most glycerin soap bases.  again, the lather is amazing!!!!
lara


----------



## LunaDementia (Jul 2, 2009)

*stearic acid*

I add up to 1 tsp. of stearic acid per pound of MP base....makes for a hard bar but I still get a nice creamy lather.  I have a bar in my shower of my oatmeal and honey soap that's coming up on 2 weeks with both my hubby and I using it daily and there's still about a third left.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

you can also add sugar..  u can add 2 T per 2 lb ...make sure it is  melted,add sugar,dissolve..
i also add 1 T of cocoa butter per lb...make sure it is all melted..
wsp soap base is very soft...but, i love it...


----------

